# new IPO3 and MACH



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My boy, Spyder, got his IPO3 last weekend and his MACH today! I'm so proud of him. What a great dog!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

HAHAHA! Look at that tongue!! Congrats, what great accomplishments!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Huge congrats!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Spyder!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job training. nice job Spyder.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats!!! Loved watching your boy last weekend. He did awesome! All around great dog (and gorgeous : ) )


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Holy smokes - that is AWESOME!!! Huge congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Awesome!!! Love the versatility! Congratulations!

Lee


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I still have to get his UD one of these days, but it's been on the back burner for a while. If I don't take him to the IPO Regionals this fall, I will finish his UD training and trial him for that. Between him and my little demon spawn, Chaos, there's only so many hours in a day for training.

Spyder was a pup from Bill Kulla. I couldn't ask for a better dog.

Meldliestikow, I was such a spazz at the trial last weekend that I don't know if I met you or not. I do know you have a pup from Stefan. I'm guessing you were able to dodge the dumbbell that I had to throw how many times to get it over the A-frame? I'm very happy with how my boy did there, even if I can't throw.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

:congratulations:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, that is impressive!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

That is AWESOME! Congrats! If you don't mind, would you share the pedigree? I am keeping notes on good schutzhund/agility dogs and a 3 with a MACH is quite impressive.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations. Two excellent accomplishments!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I did dodge the dumbbell : ). One of my favorite parts of the trial was when Mya came over and gave Spyder a hug before his protection. He is such a sweet dog.

I didn't get to meet you at the trial. I wasn't there for long after the trial ended. I had quite a drive that day. I do hear a lot of good things about you and your dogs though. I will be there on the 21st, so I will get to meet you and a bunch of other people. Should be a really fun day.


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

:happyboogie:Huge Congrats!!! You both obviously make a great team! What a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Grats.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Huge congrats!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations to Spyder and his Mommy. Great job.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome!! BIG congratulations.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is fabulous!!!! Congrats!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I missed your post because I was in Detroit (offline), taking care of my Mom. SUPER CONGRATS - both titles, individually, are such an accomplishment so together on one dog is super awesome!!!!!


----------

